# Testing Calcium & Ph in Mare's Milk- HELP PLEASE



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I would hope that a 3 year old mare has never foaled before, they are still growing/maturing themselves as a three year old. Kinda like a human pregnancy equivalent to a pregnant teenager, still growing and maturing while growing a baby themselves. 

As far as nearness to foaling, it is totally a guess as maidens are tricky to predict no matter what (milk testing isn't always accurate). Do you know who the stallion is and what the breeding dates are?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Can we see a picture of the mare? I have never seen or heard of using pool test strips......the one time " no free chlorine" is a GOOD thing!!


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

I've only had the mare for a couple of months now, hence why I don't think she has been bred before, as a 2 year old. They lady we bought her from said she didn't think she was bred when we bought her, but she owns our pony's mom and she just foaled 2 weeks ago. 
Pic of her foal (Pony's 1/2 Sister)









The lady said they must have been bred the same day. 
She has no idea the due date, should be around the same time as the mom. 
The stud is just a young little black unregistered mini. 
Here's a pic-only one she had









*Belly is dropped
*Tail end is very squishy-lifts with no effort
*Nipples and bag are full- still kind of pointing inward, not completely straight yet
* Vulva is swollen,but still light pink and not really droopy
*Milk is getting very light lemonade color-not quite white yet- haven't tasted to see if it's sweet or not. I have a cold so it'd do no good. 
*Still eating, not too sweaty, no diarrhea, no pacing, backing up to walls, pawing or yawning.

I know the tests aren't 100% accurate but I've been doing a lot of research on it and for the most part people that do it correctly can get a decent estimation. 

Greentree this is the most resourceful website I've found for the pool strips- it explains it well 
Using Milk Test Strips To Help Predict a Foaling Date


And these are some pics of my mare


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She definitely looks very close to foaling, hopefully not a really bad case of worms. You better watch her like a hawk, the small equines are notorious for foaling complications and some mares show no obvious signs of labor. Have your vet ready on speed dial and good luck ;-)

Please keep us updated on her progress. We are addicts for foal watches, and we love pictures


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, Amber1222! I will check it out! 

That mare is darling, and quite close! Keep us posted!

Good luck.


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you I appreciate it. She does not have worms, I have been worming her every 6 weeks on the dot.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Amber1222 said:


> Thank you I appreciate it. She does not have worms, I have been worming her every 6 weeks on the dot.


Make sure your wormer is safe for pregnant mares (not all are safe)

As an added note, make sure you are using distilled water for milk testing, otherwise the results will be incorrect


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Well we didn't know she was pregnant so I have been doing just the regular rotational dewormers, but now that we know, we defiantly will make sure it's safe for pregnant/lactating mares. And yes I have been doing it with distilled water as stated in my first post.


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay so this morning when I tested it seemed to be a little darker again for the ph and hardness but tonight the ph lightened up quite a bit! Her milk is mostly white with barely any yellow tint in it. There are white flakes. The ph has been at peachy colored for a few days now, didn't get pics, but tonight it's finally more yellowish. I'm going to take this as a "change or drop" and be having a sleepless night! It might be nothing but hey she may foal tonight. 

These are cropped pictures of the hardness (top row) and ph (bottom row) 
We're shooting for all the way to the right for hardness and all the way to the left for ph.

8/10am-









8/10pm-









8/11am-









8/11pm-


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hopefully she doesn't drag this out for everyone's sanity... I really hope it all goes smoothly and you have a healthy mom and baby soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Lol It already is feeling drug out! I was actually in celebrating my daughter's 1st birthday when I found out that pony's mom foaled. (Which was 2 weeks ago already) so I rushed home. I was supposed to stay in MN an extra week, looking back now I defiantly could have, but I really needed to be here for this. I'm just happy she waited for me to get back home!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Does this seem to make the time go faster, or slower? My mare is due any time, too, but I bred her, and this is foal #5 for her, so I have an idea what her signs are....

I never rule out going out to the pasture and finding she foaled, though!


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

We don't have a barn, but I made a temporary stall under a large overhang connected to a shed, I set up my video baby monitor out there so I can watch her from inside. I've been reading that they don't like to be watched and a camera is your best bet until their water breaks. 
I've just been reading so many horror stories on foaling gone wrong and red bag deliveries and that miniatures are more prone to complications so I'm really nervous about it all but really hoping that everything goes smoothly and safely. This will be my first foaling experience so excited/nervous!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Amber1222 said:


> We don't have a barn, but I made a temporary stall under a large overhang connected to a shed, I set up my video baby monitor out there so I can watch her from inside. I've been reading that they don't like to be watched and a camera is your best bet until their water breaks.
> I've just been reading so many horror stories on foaling gone wrong and red bag deliveries and that miniatures are more prone to complications so I'm really nervous about it all but really hoping that everything goes smoothly and safely. This will be my first foaling experience so excited/nervous!


She looks like she's probably ready to go. So, that means it's time to post THIS: 


Mares & Foaling!



The Miniature horse mare's secret code of honor is as old as the breed itself and is ultimately the breed's best kept secret.

No Miniature horse mare shall ever produce a foal before it's time. ("It's time" being determined by the following factors):

1. No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life non-existent.

2. Mid-wives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean your getting close.

3. For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item.

4. Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend." Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

5.Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.

6.You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bowl and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

7. The honor of all Miniatures is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

8. If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

9.Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

10. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special miniature horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the miniature horse mare code of honor for the next generation of those who wait!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The only advice I have is to be careful of the milking. I would only do it once a day in the evening. You can cause the mare to let down and lose her colostrum before the foal is born. BTDT and it was expensive.


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay thank you very much Dreamcater Arabians I appreciate the advice and the "secret code of honor" lol


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She looks like she's probably ready to go. So, that means it's time to post THIS:
> 
> 
> Mares & Foaling!
> ...


Dreamcatcher, that was hilarious, and so true for all mares and their worry wort owners!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

No foal during the night  Didn't get any sleep though! Pony started pacing really bad, yawning, backing up to the wall, urinating a lot and had loose stools. Call me crazy but I think I could see the foal trying to move around quite a bit. I really thought it was going to happen, and... nothing. 

What a fun waiting game


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your stress levels aren't high enough and not enough lack of sleep. Lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Amber1222 said:


> No foal during the night  Didn't get any sleep though! Pony started pacing really bad, yawning, backing up to the wall, urinating a lot and had loose stools. Call me crazy but I think I could see the foal trying to move around quite a bit. I really thought it was going to happen, and... nothing.
> 
> What a fun waiting game


Foals sometimes have to get into position and that makes the mare agitated. Make sure you get two feet followed by a nose between the legs when she finally does go into full active labor 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Still no baby  She was calm as a cucumber last night


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is dragging this out... Hope you have someone else who can watch her so you can get some much needed sleep


----------



## Amber1222 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just started a new post to have people guess when she will foal 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/guess-foaling-date-just-fun-611562/#post7862634


----------

